# Help female GBR rapid breathing, not eating, isolating at back of tank!!



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a female GBR in my 33 Gallon community tank that I’ve had for probably 4 months now. She’s usually very active, always greets me at the glass and practically takes food from my hand at feeding time. I came home Monday after being away since Saturday night and I found her near the top of my tank at the back by the heater breathing rapidly and she wouldn’t even move when I fed everyone in the tank. She has been going back and forth between that spot and hidden in some plants in the back corner and not eating since then and it’s now Wednesday morning. I tested my water when I got home and my Ammonia and Nitrate levels were high but not off the charts so I did a 30% water change but she hasn’t gotten any better. Any idea what could be the problem and how to treat it or should I just accept that she’s probably not going to make it? She’s my favourite fish in the tank and the most personable and I’d be really bummed if she died! I currently have 4 Sterbai Cory’s, 1 bristle nose Pleco, 1 Bolivian Ram, 2 powder blue dwarf Gourami’s, 1 yo-yo loach and my GBR in the tank, is that maybe overstocked?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You should have 0 ammonia and nitrite in a tank. Nitrates shouldn’t be higher then 30ppm. I suspect the tank was over fed while you were away, something died in your tank, the PH crashed, or some other maintenance issue has sent your parameters out of whack. Are you buffering your water when doing changes?

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyhuffman (12 mo ago)

Good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

